# Gulf Coast Outboard Classic Roll Call



## OutboardClassic (Jun 18, 2014)

Who is? More than $50,000 cash paid out for a true outboard only tournament. July 17-18 at Orange Beach Marina. A fun event, with a level playing field!


----------

